# Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

I did so much research looking for the best food.. that I could afford after the recalls. I was feeding Nutro Max at the time. I didn't want a company involved in any way with the recall.. Just my reasoning.. I had narowed it down the Chicken Soup and Canidae ALS.. I was leaning to CS... and found out it was manufactured by Diamond Foods... Remember the first recall involving the moldy corn? Needless to say we feed Canidae.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

I used CSFDLS for a couple years with Jazz and she did GREAT on it!!!!!! Had a beautiful soft coat! Tried Jules on it and he had gunky ears so I switched. I do think I may have switched too soon so may actually go back and try it if the one we are on now doesn't help.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think ArdeaGold used to use this food, too? I believe that's where I first heard of it.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

There have a been a few reports in the last few months of people dog getting very sick after buying and feeding a new bag of this food. Also, if you are going to use it be cautious that you check the bag to ensure they are not using meats preserved with ethoxyquin. They did at one time and now claim they don't but as we all know foods change and they change with out any notice or warning. Canidae and Innova are others to think about it.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Ash said:


> Also, if you are going to use it be cautious that you check the bag to ensure they are not using meats preserved with ethoxyquin. They did at one time and now claim they don't but as we all know foods change and they change with out any notice or warning.


Yes I looked into this and they claimed to no longer use it as of late 2005. I guess with any dog food company yo have no idea what they are truely putting in their food and/or when they change formulas. We all hope that they are honest and true to their word.....:crossfing

I really liked feeding _Wellness_ to my guys, and could not complain about the quality food, but they just have gotten carried away recently with profits.


----------



## goldenpapa (Sep 15, 2007)

About six weeks ago our boy got sick after buying a new bag of Chicken Soup, he was throwing up and had the poops really bad. We stopped the food and gave him chicken and rice and he was fine - everytime we gave him the Chicken soup it started all over again. I contacted the company and their vet was very concerned and did contact me several times and did call my vet. They did not find a problem with the food and were very quick to respond to me but needless to say, we switched from that to Nutro and no problems since. Our vet could not confirm that it was the food either but there was another person here in town that had the EXACT same thing happen so I could not take the chance. I have to say that he did well on the CS but he had to be coaxed to eat it a lot of times. I did post about this back when it happened. I'm not a big "poster" person so many probably don't remember.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Could this be just your local store? I just switched Tinkerbell to Wellness. And the bag I bought was the same price as what it was when I considered it a year ago.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG, forget it !!!!

Wow I switched them over to _Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul _last Saturday starting them with a 50/50 mix of _Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul _and some old _Wellness_ I was using up. Well as of today all 3 of my dogs have ear problems and/or ear infections. Hogan started first on Wednesday, Liam came down with it next on Thursday and now Lyndi today. Hogan is also now having itchy skin too. I called the vet office and she said that it could be an allergic type reaction to something that is in that food. She said to go back to all _Wellness_ right away and keep giving ear medication to all 3 dogs. 

Well even though Wellness increased their prices it is not worth it to me to switch from them if I am going to have these kinds of problems.:doh:


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Rob, I am having some pretty good luck with Taste of the Wild, Pacific Stream formula right now and thier prices are good too.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I switched mine to the Merrick brand. I buy Cowboy Cookout for Bama and the senior blend for Beau and Shel. THey love it. And it is a good quality and great price. I get a 15 pound bag for 21.00 and that is not on sale.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

BeauShel said:


> I switched mine to the Merrick brand. I buy Cowboy Cookout for Bama and the senior blend for Beau and Shel. THey love it. And it is a good quality and great price. I get a 15 pound bag for 21.00 and that is not on sale.


I looked at this wehn I switched Tinkerbell to Wellness. But here it was a bit more expensive per meal. Plus it had a few more calories and since we are cutting back...

But out of curiousity how much are you feeding each of them?


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

KayCee loves Taste of the Wild High Prarie--no grain which is bvest for dogs with arthritis. Tho she isn't showing it, she is almost 9 and had both knees operated on and I try to keep ahead of the game.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for some of the food suggestions. For now my vet said I should leave my dogs on Wellness for about 2 months so as to stabilize their immune systems again. After that I could try making a switch again if I feel brave enough.... LOL:crossfing


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I feed them the same amount that I fed them as the other food. Bama 1 cup in the morning w/canned and 1 cup in the evening w/ canned. Beau gets 3/4 cup w/ canned in the morning and 1 cup w/canned in the evening. And Shelby gets 1/3 cup in morning w/canned and same at night. I split up the canned between the three of them. I dont go by the directions on the bag. So it doesnt cost me as much. I tried feeding them the larger amount like the bag and they didnt eat it so I just went back to what they were eating before and they seem happy.


----------



## Christi (Mar 27, 2008)

BeauShel, Those prices are great. That same food here on the island is $42 for the 15 lb bag....HUGE ISLAND inflation if I say so myself. That is one of the reasons why I went with Welness because alot of the stores on the island carry it so the price is more consisitant. I had considered chicken soup for puppys after reading this thread...I don't think that will be an option any more.


----------

